# Hilton Hawaiian Village



## Docklander (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can download floor plans for the 3 bed rooms and 3 bed penthouses at this resort? Thanks in advance


----------



## wmmmmm (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd be interested if drawings are available.  I own at HHV (directly from HGVC) and unlike Orlando's and LV's documentations, the ownership paperwork did not come with unit drawings.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, unlike some other clubs, Hilton doesn't put floor plans on the website. 

I am unaware of any floor plan layout for Hawaiian Village.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hope  this will be shown properly and of some help.  The right side faces the ocean.  I have not seen floor plans of any other resort.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 1, 2007)

Where did you get those floor plans?  I wish Hilton would put them on the website.

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Dec 1, 2007)

I found it in the homepage (in Japanese) of a reseller based in Hawaii.  I believe they got the picture from HGVC years ago.


----------



## Docklander (Dec 20, 2007)

*Some Floor Plans*

I managed to get hold of some (badly scanned) floor plans for the Hawaiian Village 2 bed units. For some reason the file won't upload to TUG so if any one needs then PM or email me and I will forward them on.


----------



## linsj (Dec 20, 2007)

Maverick1963's floor plan doesn't show the studio lockoffs. One is to the right of the elevators (as you look at the diagram); the other is across from the elevators.


----------



## cgingrich (Dec 23, 2007)

*hgv floorplans*

I have a couple  for 1 & 2 bedroom floor plans for the HHV, send me pm and I can reply to you with them. Or you can just do a search in google for hgvc floor plans,,, I think that's how i got them.


----------

